# Preload einstellung bei 60Kg an einer Rock shox Dart 3 100mm?



## Kr0n05 (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe seit heute mein schönes Cube Acid 2010. 

Probegefahren ne stunde, und war zufrieden!

Ich frage mich aber, wie ich die Preload einstellung stellen soll bei 60kg?

Und hinten ist die Bremse echt stark, vorne jedoch kaum...


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

Kr0n05 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, wie ich die Preload einstellung stellen soll bei 60kg?


auf minimal ist bei deinem gewicht m.e. noch gut straff.


> Und hinten ist die Bremse echt stark, vorne jedoch kaum...


was hat das mit der gabel zu tun?
sollte vorn mehr zoff als hinten haben. zumindest wenn eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

Die 2. frage sollte nix mit der Gabel zu tun haben, wollte blos nicht gleich nen neuen Thread eröffnen!

Leider ist das nicht so das sie vorne mehr kraft hat...Warum kann ich nicht sagen!


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

falsch / noch nicht richtig eingebremst?


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

Naja gut 60km gefahren damit und auch öfter mal vollbremsung damit sie eingebremst wird...aber bisher keine änderung!


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

evtl nochmal mit schleifpapier abziehen, scheibe saubermachen (benzin/bremsenreiniger/fettloeser)
und nochmal sauber einbremsen (ca 20mal aus 25km/h hart bis zum stillstand runterbremsen)

wenn sich der druckpunkt weicher als hinten anfuehlt hast du luft drin. dann musst du entlueften
(lassen) und kannst dir den einbremszinober erstmal sparen


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

Druckpunkt ist gleich! 


Geht auch Nagellackenteferner?


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

weiss nicht wie fettloesend das zeug ist (brauch ich eher selten). kannst aber selber ausprobieren. 
fett an glasscheibe schmieren und schaun, ob's damit rueckstandsfrei weggeht


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

grade drauf geschaut, mit rückfettenden Öl....Mist XD

Dann werde ich mal nach Bremsenreiniger suchen!


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

gibt's im autokrimskramsladen oder baumarkt


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

danke an Baumarkt habe ich jetz garnicht gedacht! Habe ich hier 15min mit Fahhrad entfernt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_big (29. Juni 2010)

Die Dart sollteste tatsächlich auf der kleinsten Einstellung lassen.

Zu den Bremsen:
Ich waage mal zu behaupten das ist NORMAL! Die Bremse ist vorne genau so stark wie hinten,- aber beim Bremsen entlastest du nunmal das Hinterrad und dein ganzes Körpergewicht geht aufs Vorderrad. 
Klar das jetzt die vordere Bremse 80% der Bremskraft übernehmen muß, wärend die hintere bei 20% Urlaub machen darf und deshalb angiebt. Fühlt sich dann so an als wäre die hintere Bremse tatsächlich stärker, aber nur weil sie wenig zu tun hat.

Und auch wenn du nur mit hinten bremst, so kann die Bremse trotzdem die Bremsleistung kaum auf die Straße übertragen.


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

q_big schrieb:


> ...aber beim Bremsen entlastest du nunmal das Hinterrad und dein ganzes Körpergewicht geht aufs Vorderrad.


genau deswegen hast du das gefuehl, dass die vordere bremse deutlich  mehr
bremst (was sie ja auch tut), falls die bremskraft ausreichend hoch ist, was bei 
einer funktionierenden bremse der fall ist.


----------



## q_big (29. Juni 2010)

Trotzdem denken die Meisten nunmal das es die hintere Bremse wäre, weil eben diese kaum Handkraft zum Blockieren des Rades benötigt.
Auch wenn die vordere Bremse mehr Leistung hat, die Handkräfte sind nunmal ebenfalls höher, was subjektiv für viele das Gefühl von "kein Biss" aufkommen lässt.


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

mhm...damit könntest du recht haben! Das stimmt schon was du sagst!


----------



## Dan_Oldb (29. Juni 2010)

Statt Bremsenreiniger kann man auch Isopropanol (Alkohol) aus der Apotheke nehmen: 2 Euro die Flasche, hält ewig, bekommt man überall auch auf dem Dorf.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Kr0n05 (29. Juni 2010)

ICh wohne in Berlin....XD

Apotheke ist 100m von hier, danke...Bremsenreiniger kostet aber auch nur nen Euro mehr, und da weiß ich was ich habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2010)

alkohol ist eh nicht richtig fettloesend. moecht echt wissen, wo die geschichte herkommt, 
dass man damit  bremsscheiben entfetten kann...

ach ja, nochwas: kann sein, dass es nach dem bremsenreiniger die ersten paar mal quietscht
wie bloed. das ist normal und geht nach 3-4mal bremsen weg.


----------



## decline (30. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> alkohol ist eh nicht richtig fettloesend. moecht echt wissen, wo die geschichte herkommt,
> dass man damit  bremsscheiben entfetten kann...



Isopropanol ist fettlösend! siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-Propanol

Aber an Bremsen-und Teilereiniger kommt halt nix ran


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Juli 2010)

zur Dart3: du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht drumrumkommen, die Feder gegen eine weichere zu tauschen. Die verbaute, mittlere Feder ist vielen selbst um ~80kg zu hart. Kostet max. 20â¬, Umbau ist einfach zu bewerkstelligen.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich weiss aber nicht wie sowas geht... Und woher ich eine andere Feder bekomme!


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2010)

wie das geht steht im entsprechenden manual. das findest du bei rockshox zum runterladen.
edit: geht nicht direkt, aber herr google sagt:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...-IG-Ag&usg=AFQjCNGHmfULdwlPL_F3FgttcCtEHEn0mg
kriegen tust du die feder zb. da:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15436_Dart-Ersatzfeder.html


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

Danke...Diese Feder brauch ich dann auch, um die Gabel weicher zu machen ja?

Nochmal zum thema Bremsen...

Also hinten Bremst definitiv viel stärker, da ich wenn ich die bremse vorne drücke den reifen nicht mehr drehen kann, egal wie stark ich das versuche, drücke ich vorne die bremse, kann ich das rad mit etwas kraft drehen! Also keine einbildung!


----------



## FWck (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das Rad bei gezogener Bremse noch drehen kannst, dann stimmt defintiv irgendwas nichts. Ich würds dann auf jeden Fall noch mal zum Händler bringen, das kann ja im Extremfall sonst wirklich schlimm ausgehen, wenn die Bremse so schlecht tut.

Zur Feder: Ich hab die weiche Feder vorhin eingebaut. Mein 1. Eindruck war: Hey, die Gabel kann ja doch Federn!
Längere Fahrten und die Feineinstellung stehen jedoch noch aus. Ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen: Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Achso, fahrfertig hab' ich etwa 60-62kg.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

na is schwer zu drehen aber es läst sich drehen, im gegensatz zu hinten!

Mist das du nicht aus Berlin kommst, weil ich mir den federwechsel nicht zutraue!

Welche Feder hast du eingebaut?


----------



## FWck (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die ganz weiche, also unter 63 kg eingebaut.
Der Einbau ist aber wirklich simpel: Einfach die Kappe oben am linken Tauchrohr mit nem 24er (ich meine, der wars ) Schlüssel aufdrehen, alte Feder raus (dazu einfach die Gabel einfedern), neue Feder rein, und wieder zuschrauben.
Das ganze dauert 5 bis 10 Minuten!

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

kein Öl oder Luft was ich neu befüllen muss? Und nur linke seite?

hast du nen Link zur feder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (1. Juli 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=S05b558f6bd58cc57a818fb7486a65370#

Hier hab ichs bestellt.

Nein, kein Öl und keine Luft, nur die neue Feder etwas einfetten und gut ists.
Ja, nur die linke Seite. Keine Sorge, ist kein großes Ding 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

dann muss ich mir erst fett besorgen! Is ja nen ding, ist nur in der linken seite ne Feder drin ja? Und rechts dann die Luft/Öl?

Danke für den LinK!


----------



## FWck (1. Juli 2010)

Genau, nur links ist 'ne Feder. Deswegen ja auch der geringe Aufwand.
Und so ein bisschen Schmierfett gibt's ja auch in jedem Baumarkt.

Außerdem macht ein bisschen selber am Rad schrauben ja auch Spaß 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kr0n05 (1. Juli 2010)

danke dann...


----------



## q_big (2. Juli 2010)

Links die Feder, rechts der Dämpfer...


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2010)

@Kr0n05:
lies dir einfach mal den entsprechenden teil in dem von mir verlinkten manual durch. so wild
ist das dann doch nicht. das handbuch ist leider etwas unuebersichtlich, weil es alle rockshox-
gabeln behandelt.
die feder hatte ich dir oben uebrigens auch schon verlinkt (bikecomponents). der hibike 
schreibt leider nicht welche haerte das ist.


----------



## Kr0n05 (2. Juli 2010)

Die gabel ist nicht mehr aufgeführt! So ein Mist!


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2010)

?
wieso? seite 12: ausbau der unteren gabelbeine (alle gabeln).
edit:
seite 36: wartung der coil-feder u.a. dart3

nochmal edit: sch... ich seh grad das war das falsche manual. sollte das richtige noch irgendwo haben.
muss mal suchen....


----------



## Kr0n05 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich meine die feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kr0n05 (2. Juli 2010)

Schau euch das an, und das grade mal nach 21 Tagen und rund 80km Straßen und Waldwege...

Ich hoffe jetzt auf Kompetenz

Da hat einfach mal das Plastik Gewinde nachgegeben...Zum kotzen...Passiert im Wald wo ich über eine Wurzel gefahren bin!


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2010)

also erstmal der link aufs manual:
www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY09_D.pdf

zur feder: frag mal die jungs bei bike components ob die passt. die sind eigentlich recht kompetent.

zu deinem plastikdings: ab zum haendler. klassischer garantiefall.


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2010)

Entweder die Abschlusskappe nicht richtig festgezogen (7,3Nm) oder zu fest angezogen und dadurch das Gewinde beschädigt.

Feder für die Dart (bis 100mm Federweg)
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15436_Dart-Ersatzfeder.html
Soft (black markiert)
Medium (yellow, Standard)
Firm (red markiert)


----------

